# Help - Series 1 serial port w/ windows 7



## jeffa (Nov 28, 2003)

I've seen some discussion on using the serial out of the series 1 to connect to Vista and XP and allowing the tivo to download its data from the internet rather then via phone.

Can someone assist me in the windows 7 configuration to tell the series 1 tivo how to do this. Unfortunately, the differences between XP and 7 were too much for me to figure out and I currenetly have a brick because my series 1 cant dial out to update itself due to a changeover in telephone service, I now use VOIP and the service I use will not support the communications of the tivo (yes I know I can use a turbonet or airnet card, don't want to spend the $69 since I already have the serial cable, the null modem adapter and the serial card in my Windows 7 computer).

Anyone remember how to do this with XP or VIsta and could take a stab at converting the info to Windows 7?

Thanks


----------

